# 2 "wards powr kraft" by B&S - info wanted



## Slovenc93 (Jan 23, 2014)

I recently moved to a new property and today i was cleaning out an old storage shed. In the shed i found two old engines, wrapped in plastic and looking to be in great shape. They both run. They are both "Wards Powr Kraft" by B&S. One is a gold 2 HP, model no. 60102, and the other is an orange 5 HP, model no. 130202. I would like to sell these, so if anyone can tell me ballpark what theyre worth, it would be much appreciated. Also, some history would be nice, i.e. What they would have been used for, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Slovenc93 said:


> I recently moved to a new property and today i was cleaning out an old storage shed. In the shed i found two old engines, wrapped in plastic and looking to be in great shape. They both run. They are both "Wards Powr Kraft" by B&S. One is a gold 2 HP, model no. 60102, and the other is an orange 5 HP, model no. 130202. I would like to sell these, so if anyone can tell me ballpark what theyre worth, it would be much appreciated. Also, some history would be nice, i.e. What they would have been used for, etc.
> 
> Thanks


It would be good to narrow it down with a complete number. The model number covers a lot of years. There should be a group of number next to that number in a XXXXXX-XXXX-XX format. This would narrow it down to manufacture year and usage.
Go to Brigg and Stratton site for more info.


----------

